# Help with a 1000 point All GOBLIN list OK and a couple of trolls



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

OK I need help with a Goblin army list I know I need a good leader, some fast units to chase down fleeing units or help other units,some ranged units,some core units like 2 units goblins x64 with command and musician,and some heavy hitters Doom divers and Trolls.Any suggestions I think trolls would be great in a 1000 not to many expect it maby a Giant?

And I want to eat High Elves for breakfast

Moved to Tactics - squeek


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok so you want to use two units of 64 goblins each? I would cut that down to 40-45 with full command. Keep in mind they only fear units of elves that they do not outnumber by at least 2:1. And I haven't seen too many elves in units more than 20. Speed wise always take some units of wolf riders two units of ten with full command are nice. Tolls with goblins is like you said unexpected, but also not too an idea, remember they are Stupid and goblin leadership is very low. The giant is a good idea. It acts on its own not relying on the goblins for guidance (go figure). Doom divers have never proven effective for me. My rock lobbers and spear chukkas however are godsends. I once got really good hits my two spear chukkas and took out a unit of highelf swordsman. Take a unit of night goblins or maybe two. Keep them bare minimal. Use them only as a harbinger for fanatics and a fleshy screen for more important things. DO NOT GO NIGHT GOBLIN CRAZY. They're kinda lame, and nobody really uses regular goblins, even though they have just as many uses. Hope this helps in some way
-Rahmiel


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

Well... at 1k pts Gobbos are hard caught for ld (with 7 being the best avalible), and there are two ways to (kinda) rectify that:

1) BSB w/ The red raggedy banner
2) Use an orc big boss and convert yourself a big goblin to use "counts as"

After you got yourself a good(?) leader you then need a core for your force. I use the following as main combat units:

40 Night Goblins: 290 pts
--3x Fanatics
--Nets
--Full Command

It has a good number of gobbos, fun options like fanatics and nets, and is not "that" bad in combat.

Wolf riders or spider riders are ace, and you should run them in small units of 5, with no extras except spears or musicians.

I love trolls, alot, but at ld 7-8 its best to opt for the giant.

Spear chukkas are amazing. I always take at least 4, sometimes more. Stone throwers are good too.

I find doom divers quite useful, and try to fit one in if i am not maxing out trolls.

you'll want a shaman with the sneaky staff for magic defense, possibly with another who has magic mushrooms.

Squig units are also good.

I'll put in an example list later, but what do you really find apealing in the army, so I know what you like (and can try to fit in the list).

I also disagree with the previous opinions on night gobbos; the only thing reg gobbos can do better is have a +4 save.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

That sounds great I realy want alot of troops maby 4-1/3-1 and somthing unexpected 1 giant are 2 giants to many I know it cost allot but my other troops dont 2 shamans are cool but small ones and definately doom divers and spear chukkas or rock lobbers.
I may be expecting too much from my 1000pnts but everybody does,that is my strong point though my goblins are so cheap I can afford big heavy hitters and tons of cannon fodder.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

OK I cant have 2 giants at the 1000 level but I can have 6 spear chukkas for 210 points total and 1 giant 2 spear chukkas count as 1 speacial unit,are they that effective then I thought about 2 units of 35 gobbos in each that includes the mus,stand,and boss for 125pnts

So I have a start 
35 gobbos including boss standard and musician=125
35 gobbos including boss standard and musician=125
6 Spear Chukkas @210 total
1 Giant @205

I thought about 3 units of night gobbos with hand weapon and sticking them in front of the spear chukkas with fanatics inside just to slow my enemy down when they go for my spear chukkas.
Tactics
Fire spear Chukkas as many times as I can killing alot
send in Giant then maby back him up with spider or wolf riders then hit the other army with my 2 big units of gobbos and maby 2 shamans laying a smack down and my general hanging back.Think it will work


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, spear chukkas are really effective. I wouldn't use the night goblins to only shield your spear chukkas since they will be in the rear anyway I would just use them as a screen and march forward and let the fanatics fly. Alternatively if you want to screen your chukkas give the Night Gobbos bows, gives you more shots before they fanatics fly out. Oh, don't forget your flanking units, the wolf riders and some wolf chariots. With bows and and spears you have fast harassing cavalry, that you could make a charge with to assist your block units.


----------



## fasthippy (Oct 29, 2008)

The best place for advice on orc/goblin army can be found at:

http://folk.ntnu.no/tarjeia/avian/

It is and endless wealth of awsome orc/goblin tatics.


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, I agree. Although I mainly give that link to mixed green armies as he is mostly orc.

Looks like a good start, I use spiders to support the giant, as they all ignore terrain and move around the same speed.

I agree, SC's are great.

Don't count out using the NG's as fighting blocks; reg gobbos have +1 save on them, but nets protect them about equally and also protect your squishy acomponying characters.

They also have nice fanatics...

OH! Before I forget I need to tell you my "fanatic rule".

A unit of 20 ng's used as support get only 1 fanatic. units of 25 can have 1-2, and combat units of 30+ can have 1-3. Also I never give a unit an amount of fanatics equal to or higher in total than that units worth.

If you abide by this you generally won't lose points on fanatics.


----------

